# Kan inte installera poEdit (nekad filåtkomst)

## fisken

Jag har försökt installera poEdit (emerge poedit som root), och allt går bra ända tills portage försöker installera programmet. Här är slutet på utdata från portage:

```

mkdir -p //usr/kde/3.1/share/icons

mkdir -p //usr/kde/3.1/share/mimelnk/application

mkdir -p //usr/kde/3.1/share/applnk/Development

if test -w //usr/kde/3.1/share/icons ; then \

  install -m 644 ../src/appicon.xpm //usr/kde/3.1/share/icons/poedit.xpm; \

fi

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/kde/3.1/share/icons/poedit.xpm

install: kan inte skapa normal fil "//usr/kde/3.1/share/icons/poedit.xpm": Åtkomst nekas

make[2]: *** [install-kde] Fel 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/poedit-1.2.1/work/poedit-1.2.1/install'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Fel 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/poedit-1.2.1/work/poedit-1.2.1/install'

make: *** [install-recursive] Fel 1

!!! ERROR: dev-util/poedit-1.2.1 failed.

!!! Function einstall, Line 287, Exitcode 2

!!! einstall failed

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-poedit-1.2.1-26259.log"

open_wr:   /usr/kde/3.1/share/icons/poedit.xpm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Är det något jag har gjort fel, eller kan det vara fel på ebuilden?

Tack på förhand.

----------

## Lilltiger

Spela en:

ls -l /usr/kde/3.1/share/icons/poedit.xpm

Samt en:

ls -l /usr/kde/3.1/share/

Å kolla så root har tillgång till filerna.

drwxr-xr-x   10 root     root          140 Mar 14 01:49 icons

Så ska det se ut...

----------

## fisken

poedit.xpm finns inte, men icons ser ut att var ok:

```

drwxr-xr-x   10 root     root         4096 2003-02-27 15:23 icons

```

----------

## Lilltiger

valdans konstigt, testat att emerga det igen?

----------

## fisken

Flera gånger. Samma visa varje gång. Jag hade ett liknande problem med ethereal, och läste att det kunde hjälpa att installera om portage; det funkade för ethereal, men inte för poedit.

----------

